# Paar Tutorials...



## Saesh (19. Juli 2004)

Ich habe einen Auszug aus den, meist von mir stammenden, Gfx4all.de Tutorials auf mein eigenes Portfolio gelegt und dieses nach 2 Jahren mal wieder für euch Online gestellt.

Hier der Link: http://www.mellonn.de


Ich hoffe die Tutorials machen euch noch ein wenig Spaß


----------



## tool (19. Juli 2004)

Ich will ja nicht rumnörgeln, aber sind nicht gerade viele und vor allem sind nicht gerade welche, die man sonst nirgends finden würde.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Juli 2004)

Hehe... am schönsten wären die Tuitorials, direkt auf unserer Seite ....  
( ...bleibt doch in der "Familie"..)

Btw. Welcome Back...


----------



## ShadowMan (19. Juli 2004)

Ich will ebenfalls nicht nörgeln, aber dies ist kein Show-/Ankündigungsraum.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Saesh (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tool _
> *Ich will ja nicht rumnörgeln, aber sind nicht gerade viele und vor allem sind nicht gerade welche, die man sonst nirgends finden würde. *


 Ich will ja auch nicht nörgeln, aber du solltest mal darüber nachdenken, dass das die ersten Originaltutorials sind.
Ihr seid einfach durch die unerlaubten Vervielfältigungen dutzender PS-Seiten gesättigt.

Hätte ich jetzt somnium.de gepostet wäre es aufs selbe rausgekommen.

Ich denke man sollte sich mal darüber Gedanken machen und nicht darüber, dass die Tutorialwelt JETZT mit solchen Tutorials gepflastert ist.
Aber aus diesen Tutorials stammt der Urgedanke.


----------



## fluessig (19. Juli 2004)

Nette Seite - die Tutorials gefallen mir.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Juli 2004)

Mal definitiv Saesh in "Schutz" nehm' :

Es ist eben definitiv so, das "solche" Seiten die Urquelle von reinen GFX ( grr ich mag das Wort nicht ) Tutorialseiten sind und daraus wie eine Epedemie Kopien entwickelt haben.

Leider haben viele heutige Seiten nur noch Plagiate von anderen Seiten, während es früher nichts zu kopieren gab, weil es noch  *neu* war.

Und von alten aber guten *Basics* Tutorials zuu erwarten, das sie "Hip und trendy" sind, ist etwas paradox.

Mir fällt dazu nur eines ein , egal ob ich damit einigen auf den Schlips trette:

*verwöhnt"

LG

Thomas


----------



## Saesh (19. Juli 2004)

Die Jugend von heute? 

Ich denke wer mit solchen Arrgumentationen um sich wirft sollte auch die Anfänge des GFX kennen.
Und früher gab es nach der deutschen Urquelle somnium.de nur gfx4all.de und kurz danach evtl. noch PST als nennenswerte Anlaufstellen.

Das hat sich auch in den Besucherzahlen von damals wiedergespiegelt (an die 8000 Besucher täglich).
Damals war es die erste Anlaufstelle.

Ich habe mich bei der damiligen Entwicklung als Organisator und Gründer von Gfx4all schon mit diversen Tutorialrippern rumgeschlagen.
Damals ging es natürlich aufgrund der großen Community sehr einfach solche Leute zum aufgeben zu bewegen.

Aber es ist ja nunmal heutzutage üblich Tutorials zu kopieren. Seiten zu rippen ohne, dass man mit Konsequenzen rechnen muss.

Fressen oder gefressen werden.


Ohne uns hätte es die jetztige Entwicklung in der Art nicht gegeben. Und wir waren auch mit die ersten, die hier auf tutorials.de nen paar Tutoriale ins Archiv gestellt haben.

Aber das war damals.
In meinem anderen Beitrag versuche ich das Projekt wieder auf die Beine zu stellen.
Über rege Anteilnahme würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Fabian (19. Juli 2004)

Ist das die neue GFX4ALL-Seite?


----------



## Saesh (19. Juli 2004)

Keinesfalls...


----------



## Fabian (19. Juli 2004)

Dachte halt nur, weils teilweise komplett der selbe Inhalt ist und die Navigation komplett die selbe ist...


----------



## Saesh (19. Juli 2004)

Ist beides von mir...


----------



## Senfdose (19. Juli 2004)

ich find schon mal gut das überhaupt jemand ein Tutorial schreibt.  @ Saesh  Gutes wird oft kopiert,  weiter so ich finde es Klasse! nicht das kopieren 

Gruss Senf


----------



## tool (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Saesh _
> *Ich will ja auch nicht nörgeln, aber du solltest mal darüber nachdenken, dass das die ersten Originaltutorials sind.
> Ihr seid einfach durch die unerlaubten Vervielfältigungen dutzender PS-Seiten gesättigt.
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid, ich hab mich nie wirklich mit Photoshop-Tutorials beschäftigt und kenne auch nur ein paar Seiten, die ich eher zufälliger Weise mal kurz gesehen habe.
Insofern sei mir verziehen, dass ich keine Ahnung hab, wer den Anfang machte und wer nur klaut.


----------

